# Banding sheep



## alsea1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, this was my second banding.
My patient would not leave the new mom alone and the guy that baught the two ram lambs wanted them banded . So I gave the little guy a cdand t and put the band on.
It really put a damper on him. He is now just laying around. I noted he was chewing his cud earlier.
I hate doing these things to them. It makes me quite nervous.
Next time I sell one I need to put in the deal that if they request the banding then when I do so on a healthy lamb that when that band goes on it is a done deal no matter how it goes. 
I imagine he will be fine, but one never knows.


----------

